# Hitchhiker's Guide from SkinIt.com



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, I got my Hitchhiker's skin that I had SkinIt.com custom make - it is awesome. I did at first kind of wish it had the stickers for the buttons as well, but I got used to it and actually kind of like the contrast. If I really want some buttons, I can just order a DecalGirl and get them that way.

Anywhoo - I promised y'all I would put pictures up - so here they are - the skin turned out to be a bit more purple than I had anticipated so it was able to match much more nicely with the ROH Oberon.

So far, I've gotten tons of compliments on it. It looks great!

Enjoy!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks great!  I didn't realize you could order custom skins.....I just need to stay away from looking in to that, lol.  I have already spent plenty due to the accessory board.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks nice. Great skin.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

very cute skin. "farewell and thanks for all the fish..."  

i'm going to have a custom skin made but i'm not decided on what yet.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, very nice. BTW, Skinit is one of the companies that KindleBoards has an affiliate program with. I haven't used their products, so I've been cautious about promoting them much. But I really like the work they did on your custom skin.

Here's our affiliate link to Skinit:

*Skinit Skins*


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome skin!



kindle zen said:


> "farewell and thanks for all the fish..."


so long


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

my husband totally loved that!  He's a huge Hitchhicker's fan!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Wow, very nice. BTW, Skinit is one of the companies that KindleBoards has an affiliate program with. I haven't used their products, so I've been cautious about promoting them much. But I really like the work they did on your custom skin.
> 
> Here's our affiliate link to Skinit:
> 
> *Skinit Skins*


oh man - Sorry Harvey, I wish I'd known that before I'd ordered. I am happy with it - good quality.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments everyone! I just wanted to share with y'all!


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Wow, very nice. BTW, Skinit is one of the companies that KindleBoards has an affiliate program with. I haven't used their products, so I've been cautious about promoting them much. But I really like the work they did on your custom skin.
> 
> Here's our affiliate link to Skinit:
> 
> *Skinit Skins*


one of my laptops is adorned with a gigantic Green Lantern Symbol, curtesy of SkinIT... great work...


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet Skin


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

That came out GREAT!


----------



## jimbellow (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice cover


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It turned out great!

It appears it's a bit bigger than the DecalGirl skins and goes out further to the edge..my only complaint about the DG skins..I actually stretch out my skins to get them to cover a bit more. (If I stretch too much, I just grab the hair dryer and it fixes it in an instant). 

I also like how it goes around the speakers. I think the lack of buttons though would drive me crazy though. But that's just me and I'm OCD like that.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It turned out great!
> 
> It appears it's a bit bigger than the DecalGirl skins and goes out further to the edge..my only complaint about the DG skins..I actually stretch out my skins to get them to cover a bit more. (If I stretch too much, I just grab the hair dryer and it fixes it in an instant).
> 
> I also like how it goes around the speakers. I think the lack of buttons though would drive me crazy though. But that's just me and I'm OCD like that.


Thank you! and thank you for the feedback before I ordered it. I've gotten used to the no button skin and actually like the contrast. The skin feels very well made.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## chango (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm about 4 months late, but is there any way I could get your source images?  This is perfect and I'd like to make one of my own.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Wow, very nice. BTW, Skinit is one of the companies that KindleBoards has an affiliate program with. I haven't used their products, so I've been cautious about promoting them much. But I really like the work they did on your custom skin.
> 
> Here's our affiliate link to Skinit:
> 
> *Skinit Skins*


Thanks for the affiliate reminder Harvey.

Wilsondm2 Your custom skin looks amazing, so fun!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

So freakin' awesome!!!


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

how long did it take to get your custom skin? I've ordered a couple of custom skins from them and it's been 10 days since it was shipped (14 days since ordered). They aren't answering my emails.
vickie


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I custom designed this Roof of Heaven skin at skinit. I think it came out pretty great.



















I was so excited about Skinit works that I did it very quickly. After I ordered it, I realized maybe
I should have done it another way. So here is the second one I ordered.










I like the first one so much that I will just use the second one as a backup for later. Which do you prefer?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I like the 2nd, but only due to the more saturated colors - and I love color.  Beautiful skin!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm just going to go ahead and steal this idea. Pay no attention. Nothing to see here.


----------

